
Try Ghost 1.0 in 5 minutes with Docker - alexellisuk
https://blog.alexellis.io/try-ghost-1-0-in-docker/
======
taylodl
Or just run the image straight from Docker Hub:

docker run -p 2368:2368 -d --name ghost alexellis2/ghost:1.0

~~~
alexellisuk
Indeed :-D

